
Auditing your Docker instance down to a ‘Bare Necessity’ footprint - aneeshep
https://medium.com/@aneeshep/working-with-dockers-64c8bc4b5f92
======
technion
I do note the amount of containers that start off by installing gcc, make,
autoconf et al, use that to building something, and then just bundle all that
into the container.

------
greenleafjacob
Next step is to automate that on build...

